# Banco Popular



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Apparently I can open an account (via internet), BEFORE I arrive (which is handy), but do any of you guys actually bank with Popular?
If so, are they any good?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Apparently I can open an account (via internet), BEFORE I arrive (which is handy), but do any of you guys actually bank with Popular?
> If so, are they any good?


There no worse than the rest from my experience. Some of my Spanish family use them. But remember Spanish banks are not like British banks and you do not have the protection you have in the UK. Read the small print. Be stroppy.

Have you thought about Santander and their UK linked accounts? Terrible bank in my recent experience but as I say no worse than others I've seen.

But guess the convenience of a local branch is perhaps the important thing.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> There no worse than the rest from my experience. Some of my Spanish family use them. But remember Spanish banks are not like British banks and you do not have the protection you have in the UK. Read the small print. Be stroppy.
> 
> Have you thought about Santander and their UK linked accounts? Terrible bank in my recent experience but as I say no worse than others I've seen.
> 
> But guess the convenience of a local branch is perhaps the important thing.


Well, I was only going to use them, as we can open "remotely" online, so can have funds already in Spain. I have no problem actually walking in to any banks and opening one in person.....if there is a better bank?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Well, I was only going to use them, as we can open "remotely" online, so can have funds already in Spain. I have no problem actually walking in to any banks and opening one in person.....if there is a better bank?


Are you going to maintain a UK account? I think this is an important consideration if you will be moving money over time.

I often use my UK account and extract money from the million and one atms. The rates are amazingly not bad.

For taking cash from the UK I use a london based changer that give the best rates I've ever seen anywhere. Of course carrying cash is a risk but then so are spanish banks in my experience.

My spanish account is with Cajastur but I only deposit enough to cover DDs and SOs. 

Just to justify my distrust of spanish banks:

When I paid £40000 into my spanish wifes bank account the spanish bank offered numerous totally bogus reasons why I could not get at the money. They wanted me to complete a form saying what I was going to do with it. Luckily I have spanish family in Madrid who work in the banking system. Several stroppy phone calls and the money was paid. But what would have happened if I had not had spanish contacts? I'd have lost my deposit on a house purchase 

Last week I went with my wife to open a Santander account for her monthly salary cheque in the UK. No overdraft, just a debit card to extract her money. All smiles but we later received a letter saying that one of their 'experienced underwriters' had declined the application. The branch were staggered. They then offered that they had asked for an upgraded account (which might attract increased charges ) but even so this offered no credit.

Santander then offered me an account with commission free pounds to Euros. When I said that I needed to know the buy/sell spread to know if it was such a great deal all went quite and I was offered "we don't know the spread but if you don't want the account then fine". 

Hopefully you will be lucky but be careful.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Are you going to maintain a UK account? I think this is an important consideration if you will be moving money over time.
> 
> I often use my UK account and extract money from the million and one atms. The rates are amazingly not bad.
> 
> ...


Very informative, keep it coming!

Well I do have a UK accounts with HSBC ($usd/ Euro & Sterling).
I have emailed to see if they can help me.

Is Santander affiliated with HSBC then?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Is Santander affiliated with HSBC then?


God I hope not , my company account is with HSBC 

I enquired about an account with Barclays four years ago as in our villiage in Asturias there is a Barclays branch but they could offer very little benefit. Said their spanish operation worked independently. But I guess things may have changed.

Anyway have a fun time. Spain isn't about banks; it's about the smell of fresh baked bread, merluza, and friendly faces with stories to tell


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Depending on where you are going to be in Spain, I can recommend Halifax Hispania. You can open an account remotely, using the Halifax branches in the UK to deal with the paperwork. If you bank with Halifax then transfers are free, but to be honest, I use Hifx online, and don't pay any charges anyway. The exchange rate is far better as well.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Guys, noticed this one and thought I would add my two penneth!

I have banked with SolBank (Banco Sabedell) and whilst they are very friendly and nice I find they charge for everything (welcome to spain). I recently switched to Bancaja and could not be more impressed. Their staff speak very good english at every branch I have been to (and always try to help me with my Spanish), they are friendly, their online banking is good too.

They have a good range of accounts and ways to invest (although I am not impressed with their option to open a sterling account - I have opened one but in order to deposit they have to convert to euro then back again and i could loose on the exchange aparently).

Driving by right hand drive car they gave me the viaT system so I can sue the toll roads with ease. (its the little things I like).

So far, 9/10 - im impressed. i did have a banco popular accounts a few years ago but generaly found them unhelpful and unless you speak good spanish very hard to converse with (i do speak some spanish and believe everyone should BUT when i sturggle i do appreciate some help when it comes to banking!)

Dont know if u can open bancaja online from the uk but when you are here they are well worth a visit!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi Guys, noticed this one and thought I would add my two penneth!
> 
> I have banked with SolBank (Banco Sabedell) and whilst they are very friendly and nice I find they charge for everything (welcome to spain). I recently switched to Bancaja and could not be more impressed. Their staff speak very good english at every branch I have been to (and always try to help me with my Spanish), they are friendly, their online banking is good too.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve...glad I could get you out of retirement to post 
Anyway, HSBC actually recommend Solbank, and looking at their site, they seem to offer a lot FREE 
https://www.solbank.com/en/HERRAMIE...ENTAMAS/DESCRIPCION/?menuid=14067&language=en

Now...they could be fibbing of course


----------

